# Schools for 4 year old



## dannyg (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi first post to the forum

I'm considering relocating to Abu Dhabi from the UK and will be visiting in early Feb.

Will be coming with my wife and two young boys (3 years and 12 months) and we're thinking very hard about schooling.

Are schools generally oversubscribed on entry to FS2 or does it apply more for older kids?

Our eldest will be 4 this 1st September so would be starting school in the UK in 2014

Thanks

Danny


----------

